# Help with affiliate marketing



## tincelw (Nov 19, 2019)

So guys, I'm in a shitty situation where my dad threw out my sarms and every looksmaxing product I have. I need to start from scratch and earn $50, and since I have 0starting capital Im trying out affiliate marketing. 

My plan was, whichever product I wanted to buy, I'd research on that compile it, and then add an affiliate link, and use that money to purchase the item I'm researched. (similar to the modafinil). For me it seems great because I can learn while doing it, and also help people ascend. One thing to keep in mind is i would never promote something I wont actually use myself, or link a website which I dont trust 100%.

However out of almost 3k views, only .06% check out the website, and out of that 1.09% make a purchase. To improve I have to improve 2things:

_*Increase visibility, and clicks:*_
1) What other forums are there where i can post things like this? objectively 2/3of views are from lurkers, since most serious looksmaxers would have seen it on the first day that narrows it down to 300people. Not enough
2) Choose topics which people are interested in, (viagra,sarms,cabergoline) which are legit as fuck, cheap.

*Incentivize people to use my link- *Throughout the whole post I incentivise people to buy the product, but not to buy using my link

1) Should I include that its an affiliate link? I dont want people thinking that its only because of money that im doing this, and second should I include my situation (to justify why im putting an affiliate link)? dont want it to seem as though i am a leech or beggar, but maybe it would make people us my link
2) Whats most important to you guys? cost, delivery speed, discreteness of packaging??? let me know so ill find website with this
3) Add discount codes, this will probably convince people to use my link
_(despite this i dont want to seem like an advertiser, because my primary goal isnt to sell you something, all I want is to let you know about legit methods (its just that i also want to be able to take them which i cant if i dont have cash))_

Any advice? or is this a lost cause and are there better ways, please let me know


----------



## elfmaxx (Nov 19, 2019)

*So guys, I'm in a shitty situation where my dad threw out my sarms and every looksmaxing product I have. I need to start from scratch and earn $50, and since I have 0starting capital Im trying out affiliate marketing.

 *

zoomer problems


----------



## tincelw (Nov 19, 2019)

elfmaxx said:


> *So guys, I'm in a shitty situation where my dad threw out my sarms and every looksmaxing product I have. I need to start from scratch and earn $50, and since I have 0starting capital Im trying out affiliate marketing.
> 
> *
> 
> zoomer problems


hes probably using them himself tbh


----------



## LordNorwood (Nov 20, 2019)

I could be wrong but I'm pretty sure affiliate marketing has more or less dried up. People are pretty wise to it now.


----------



## tincelw (Nov 20, 2019)

LordNorwood said:


> I could be wrong but I'm pretty sure affiliate marketing has more or less dried up. People are pretty wise to it now.



you think people wont wont to buy it simply because there is an affiliate link? makes it seem like im scamming or just trying to push my agenda of making money?


----------



## LordNorwood (Nov 20, 2019)

tincelw said:


> you think people wont wont to buy it simply because there is an affiliate link? makes it seem like im scamming or just trying to push my agenda of making money?


Yeah I personally bet it would help if you were just upfront with the fact that you're using affiliate links but my overall point is that idk if this is even a good way to make money anymore. Its kind of like dropshipping - if you were doing it back when it was fresh and new you could make an easy killing but now its saturated to the point that you have to work really hard and compete with others to succeed at which point just go do something more worthwhile.
Back in the day you could make bookoo bucks just by slapping together a website with product images pulled from google and just mark-up alibaba products x100 and that was it for example. Nowadays its way more high-effort.


----------



## tincelw (Nov 20, 2019)

LordNorwood said:


> Yeah I personally bet it would help if you were just upfront with the fact that you're using affiliate links but my overall point is that idk if this is even a good way to make money anymore. Its kind of like dropshipping - if you were doing it back when it was fresh and new you could make an easy killing but now its saturated to the point that you have to work really hard and compete with others to succeed at which point just go do something more worthwhile.
> Back in the day you could make bookoo bucks just by slapping together a website with product images pulled from google and just mark-up alibaba products x100 and that was it for example. Nowadays its way more high-effort.



agreed, but my goal is not to make money. I just want to make enough to be able to buy the products which I am actually writing about. For example remember when redlights were a big trend cause of my posts? I didnt even own a proper redlight cause mine broke JFL.

Anyways i make 29% commission if someone buys it, so legit if only 1 person bought 100pills i would have enough. My problem is not even 1 person bought JFL.


----------



## LordNorwood (Nov 20, 2019)

tincelw said:


> agreed, but my goal is not to make money. I just want to make enough to be able to buy the products which I am actually writing about. For example remember when redlights were a big trend cause of my posts? I didnt even own a proper redlight cause mine broke JFL.
> 
> Anyways i make 29% commission if someone buys it, so legit if only 1 person bought 100pills i would have enough. My problem is not even 1 person bought JFL.


I see you but at that point I would say make a time/return calculation to see if it's actually worth it to do this and not something else


----------



## tincelw (Nov 20, 2019)

LordNorwood said:


> I see you but at that point I would say make a time/return calculation to see if it's actually worth it to do this and not something else


do you have some ideas in mind what i could do with $0 initial investment?


----------



## LordNorwood (Nov 20, 2019)

tincelw said:


> do you have some ideas in mind what i could do with $0 initial investment?


You could get a job. Haha idk man I'm working on the same thing myself. Best I've found so far is learn a freelance skill like web design.


----------



## tincelw (Nov 20, 2019)

LordNorwood said:


> You could get a job. Haha idk man I'm working on the same thing myself. Best I've found so far is learn a freelance skill like web design.



tbh its driving me fucking crazy. If i lived in eu i could easily make $50-100daily, but since im in india and working online its very hard. best of luck to you too buddy


----------



## LordNorwood (Nov 20, 2019)

tincelw said:


> tbh its driving me fucking crazy. If i lived in eu i could easily make $50-100daily, but since im in india and working online its very hard. best of luck to you too buddy


Same to you man


----------



## Pillarman (Nov 20, 2019)

LordNorwood said:


> I could be wrong but I'm pretty sure affiliate marketing has more or less dried up. People are pretty wise to it now.


You are wrong about everything you just wrote.
That said, expecting to make anything from a thread on a forum where you have no authority, by simply putting an affiliate link is stupid


----------



## tincelw (Nov 20, 2019)

Pillarman said:


> You are wrong about everything you just wrote.
> That said, expecting to make anything from a thread on a forum where you have no authority, by simply putting an affiliate link is stupid



dont want to convince people through authority, rather through facts and studies. However, the fact that I am an old member (2018cel), and my posts are stickied that should count for something right?

how do you think i could have done it better?


----------



## LordNorwood (Nov 20, 2019)

Pillarman said:


> You are wrong about everything you just wrote.
> That said, expecting to make anything from a thread on a forum where you have no authority, by simply putting an affiliate link is stupid


If I am wrong I would appreciate it if you would enlighten me as to why.


----------



## Pillarman (Nov 20, 2019)

LordNorwood said:


> If I am wrong I would appreciate it if you would enlighten me as to why.


Affiliate marketing is a multi-billion dollar business, It is not "worn out" or dead and it will never die. 
If you didn't make it work, your ways are wrong, not the business model itself. Also the easiest and most comfortable way to make money these days
Same goes for dropshipping tho i don't do that 


tincelw said:


> dont want to convince people through authority, rather through facts and studies. However, the fact that I am an old member (2018cel), and my posts are stickied that should count for something right?
> 
> how do you think i could have done it better?


You should do what works not what's moral, your thread is informative but majority of this website are teenagers that have to ask their parents for money. Also, Link is just at the end tbh very low effort way to sell anything


----------



## tincelw (Nov 20, 2019)

Pillarman said:


> You should do what works not what's moral, your thread is informative but majority of this website are teenagers that have to ask their parents for money. Also, Link is just at the end tbh very low effort way to sell anything



Yeah for my next substance i'm planning on splitting it into 2 threads
1) information
2) sources + dosage + any extra info on how to use

Since most of the things i find legit are in the grey area, and not widely sold even the source will be helpful and not just a full advertisement


----------



## LordNorwood (Nov 20, 2019)

Pillarman said:


> Affiliate marketing is a multi-billion dollar business, It is not "worn out" or dead and it will never die.
> If you didn't make it work, your ways are wrong, not the business model itself. Also the easiest and most comfortable way to make money these days
> Same goes for dropshipping tho i don't do that
> 
> You should do what works not what's moral, your thread is informative but majority of this website are teenagers that have to ask their parents for money. Also, Link is just at the end tbh very low effort way to sell anything


Anyplace I can go for more info on affiliate? And what's your personal story with it? 
Also would you agree or disagree that it's become much more competitive and that it is no longer an easy way to make a buck? The size of an industry isn't necessarily a 1:1 to how much opportunity exists in the industry. For reference, see the fast food industry.


----------



## Pillarman (Nov 20, 2019)

LordNorwood said:


> Anyplace I can go for more info on affiliate? And what's your personal story with it?
> Also would you agree or disagree that it's become much more competitive and that it is no longer an easy way to make a buck? The size of an industry isn't necessarily a 1:1 to how much opportunity exists in the industry. For reference, see the fast food industry.


It is not easy but it is relatively easy and very comfortable, the way is simple but steps are hard to execute and take time
Read about internet marketing in general and seo. Treating it like a real business is only way to make it work


tincelw said:


> Yeah for my next substance i'm planning on splitting it into 2 threads
> 1) information
> 2) sources + dosage + any extra info on how to use
> 
> Since most of the things i find legit are in the grey area, and not widely sold even the source will be helpful and not just a full advertisement


You need to be more persuasive, converting forum members would be easier with sockpuppet accounts agreeing with what you are selling, obviously while not seeming fake. Like reddit at the beginning.
That's how industries manipulate forum communities, it's logical and there's studies on it as well. goes into blackhat marketing though


http://ebusiness.mit.edu/research/papers/206_Dellarocas_ManipulationOfInternetOpinionForums.pdf


Just read Cialdini's Influence tbh


----------



## LordNorwood (Nov 20, 2019)

Pillarman said:


> It is not easy but it is relatively easy and very comfortable, the way is simple but steps are hard to execute and take time
> Read about internet marketing in general and seo. Treating it like a real business is only way to make it work
> 
> You need to be more persuasive, converting forum members would be easier with sockpuppet accounts agreeing with what you are selling, obviously while not seeming fake. Like reddit at the beginning.
> ...


Appreciate the links, I'll check this stuff out. Still don't know if I agree with you but can't hurt to look.


----------



## Deleted member 656 (Nov 20, 2019)

Wealthy Affiliate - The Home of Affiliate Marketing


Absolutely everything you need to create and grow a successful business online is included at Wealthy Affiliate. We cater to all levels of experience. Someone with zero knowledge to someone with years of success online, we can help.




www.wealthyaffiliate.com





I had a good friend follow through this and after a few months he was making quite substantial amounts of money through it. Tried to push it on me but I don't have the attention span for it.


----------



## Deleted member 1100 (Nov 20, 2019)

Alarico8 said:


> Wealthy Affiliate - The Home of Affiliate Marketing
> 
> 
> Absolutely everything you need to create and grow a successful business online is included at Wealthy Affiliate. We cater to all levels of experience. Someone with zero knowledge to someone with years of success online, we can help.
> ...



I haven't try anything from him, but this guy is quite good at investigating the scammers on the market, so he's most likely legit


----------



## eduardkoopman (Nov 21, 2019)

Great plan.
Just get working at it.
Even if you make shit money out of it now, you will learn many skills and knowledge along the wayfor possible future Benifits. Such as, starting something up from scratch, marketing skills, cash flow, etc..


----------



## Ethnicope (Nov 21, 2019)

i wouldn't waste my time trying affiliate, it's almost 2020

just get a part time job, srs


----------



## eduardkoopman (Nov 21, 2019)

Ethnicope said:


> i wouldn't waste my time trying affiliate, it's almost 2020


It's not a waiste. One learns market and advertising and selling online; at worst. A great skill, for someone wanting to become an entrepeneur.


Ethnicope said:


> just get a part time job, srs


Jobs. If you want to be rich, jobs is not the way to go. Because self made rich people, are almost all entrepeneurs. If on doesn't want to become rich, then ofcourse having a jobby job is okay.


----------



## tincelw (Nov 21, 2019)

eduardkoopman said:


> It's not a waiste. One learns market and advertising and selling online; at worst. A great skill, for someone wanting to become an entrepeneur.
> Jobs. If you want to be rich, jobs is not the way to go. Because self made rich people, are almost all entrepeneurs. If on doesn't want to become rich, then ofcourse having a jobby job is okay.


you studying business or want to become an entrepeneur?


----------



## eduardkoopman (Nov 21, 2019)

tincelw said:


> you studying business or want to become an entrepeneur?


Nope. I'm a self employed tax advisor.
Due to that, I get in contact with alot of entrepreneurs. People starting out from scratch, most failing, a decent amount getting by or doing well-ish, and a few doing really well or extremely well. I also have plenty private/workers as customers for the yearly tax forms.
So this, way. I get to see alot of financial situations of people.

And I think the hyrarchy of income, is roughly like this:
1. entrepreneurs lacking alot in the personality and/or skills to be one. They make no money, and are waisting money - *no income/losing money *(like 60+% of people that try out being entrepreneurs, in my estimation)
2. people working jobs - *normal/average income *(80+% of the working-class)
3. self employed workers, whom are good at their work and there is decent demand for their work. Or people that are workers in jobs, but are not having a job but a carreer. - *depening on field an market, usually* *above average income and in lesser economical times average income *(-20% of the working-class)
4. entrepreneurs, having enough needed of the personality and/or skills to be one. But also lacking some personality traits and/or skills. - *making above average income or sometimes significantly above average income (*like 35% of the of entrepreneurs)
5. entrepreneurs, having alot of the needed of the personality traits and/or skills to be one. Creating great businesses, accumulating (small) fortunes. The ones becoming multi-millionaires (like maybe at best 5% of the of entrepreneurs, probably more like 1%)


----------



## Weed (Nov 21, 2019)

Would be much quicker to earn via ewhoring than market affiliation shit


----------



## ritalinredemption (Nov 21, 2019)

eduardkoopman said:


> Nope. I'm a self employed tax advisor.
> Due to that, I get in contact with alot of entrepreneurs. People starting out from scratch, most failing, a decent amount getting by or doing well-ish, and a few doing really well or extremely well. I also have plenty private/workers as customers for the yearly tax forms.
> So this, way. I get to see alot of financial situations of people.
> 
> ...


thanks for the insight. what are, in your opinion, the personality and skills needed to be a entrepreneur?


----------



## Ethnicope (Nov 21, 2019)

eduardkoopman said:


> It's not a waiste. One learns market and advertising and selling online; at worst. A great skill, for someone wanting to become an entrepeneur.
> Jobs. If you want to be rich, jobs is not the way to go. Because self made rich people, are almost all entrepeneurs. If on doesn't want to become rich, then ofcourse having a jobby job is okay.


he said he needs 50usd lmao


----------



## eduardkoopman (Nov 21, 2019)

ritalinredemption said:


> thanks for the insight. what are, in your opinion, the personality and skills needed to be a entrepreneur?


Some are imo needed, some one can do without bit are preferable:

Personality traits, of a great entrepreneur:

competative
a good sense of self esteem, confidence
greediness
high in dis-agreeableness / confrontational
hunters/fighters mentality
ruthlessness, lack of empathy when it comes to business and competition
decent iq
flexibel
good/decent communicator
good at working with people, motivating and deligating
strong work ethic (not lazy), and driven by whetever (fear, grandour wish, pussy, whatever motivates)
able to make plenty (difficult) decisions
able to take risks
wanting to deliver good quality/product/service
skills, of a great entrepreneur:

great exicutor of a plan/plans. plan exicutor
good negotiator
good at finding talent, hiring good people, etc.
creating a good environment for the hired talent to do a good job
sales/marketing
good sense of business aqument
good at cashflow management
good communication skills.


----------



## Pillarman (Nov 21, 2019)

eduardkoopman said:


> Some are imo needed, some one can do without bit are preferable:
> 
> Personality traits, of a great entrepreneur:
> 
> ...


All legit, Machiavellianmax for success
I'd add programming/math knowledge as well


----------



## ritalinredemption (Nov 21, 2019)

eduardkoopman said:


> Some are imo needed, some one can do without bit are preferable:
> 
> Personality traits, of a great entrepreneur:
> 
> ...


wow, great list dude. thanks for the insight


----------



## eduardkoopman (Nov 21, 2019)

Pillarman said:


> All legit, Machiavellianmax for success
> I'd add programming/math knowledge as well


If tech related, this might be true.
But also, there are likely more great entrepreneurs that know nothing about programming/math. Like and entrepreneur, that build a great waiste disposale business.


ritalinredemption said:


> wow, great list dude. thanks for the insight


thanks. 
to add, for people wanting to become entrepreneurs.
The best book I know on being entrepreneur, and I listened to in the audio book form, is this one:


----------

